# Stop Cycles Proletariat



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

Anyone out there have one? Cant find any sort of ride reviews or anything. Looking to get an IGH, belt drive, more of a 29er/mtb geo/handling to run with slicks (want something still fun to play around in town on but also can get me somewhere efficiently when needed) with rack/fender mounts. This bike seems to hit those points in theory, just looking for some confirmation and possibly a quick ride review... If only it was steel.

Proletariat


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I agree, too bad it isn't steel. I came across a lugged steel frame from Britain that was belt drive, but the thread appears to be gone.

It looks like Joe Bike sells them. Maybe a contact would turn up a customer willing to correspond with you.


----------



## Pittzer (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm about to pull the trigger on one. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Pittzer (Apr 30, 2009)

Here she is. It's super quiet and smooth. I hear the hub will get more quiet as the gears break in. It's very stiff in the rear and responsive to input. Loving it so far.

I've had one shake-down ride and a pub crawl. Tomorrow it commutes for the first time.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks good! Is the separation point of the right stays reflective, or just orange? Looks like someone at Stop Cycles couldn't stop putting logos on it or did you order extra?


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

looks sweet, ended up building a salsa fargo with an alfine 11 instead of the proletariat...whats the geo ride like? also, what size tire clearance you think its got?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

That looks fun! I wonder why the up-bend in the top tube?? Most go the other way to increase standover, not that it looks like you have an issue with that given the seat height.


----------



## Pittzer (Apr 30, 2009)

The separation point is orange ano. And yeah, they are a little emblem happy on the bike.

The ride is real comfy. It's a little aggro on the body position with the wide bars I put on it, but I like it. I have Stan's Crest 29ers on there with Schwalbe Marathon Cross 1.70. Looks like there's plenty more room. I imagine I could put a 2.35 Big Apple on it and have enough clearance if I wanted to.

Not sure if the top tube has any particular reason for it's design. I do like the aesthetic though.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

If I remember, correctly I did a little scaling from photos of the frame and thought 2.0 Apples with fenders and maybe 2.35's. 

I wondered about the form too. The seat stays are wishbone style so a single stay tube, the same diameter as the top tube, butts opposite the top tube surrounding the seat tube, so to me it says stresses are shared by the BB seat tube and the joints at the head tube. Might provide resistance to cracks down the road Somebody likely did it before but I have not seen it..


----------



## Pittzer (Apr 30, 2009)

BrianMc said:


> If I remember, correctly I did a little scaling from photos of the frame and thought 2.0 Apples with fenders and maybe 2.35's.
> 
> I wondered about the form too. The seat stays are wishbone style so a single stay tube, the same diameter as the top tube, butts opposite the top tube surrounding the seat tube, so to me it says stresses are shared by the BB seat tube and the joints at the head tube. Might provide resistance to cracks down the road Somebody likely did it before but I have not seen it..


The seat tube appears to pass through the top tube/stay tube. I'll leave it to the guys on the frame building forum to tell me what that does other than look cool.


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

Pittzer, what tires are those? Bike looks great!


----------



## Pittzer (Apr 30, 2009)

JordyB said:


> Pittzer, what tires are those? Bike looks great!


Thanks, Jordy.

Tires are Schwalbe Marathon Cross. I believe they are 700 X 38


----------



## Shytie (Feb 22, 2008)

These are the same guys that make the One Ghost Industries mountain bikes and Candy Components. Hit em up and they'll probably tell you everything you want to know and then some about Stop Cycles and all their stuff. Who knows, maybe even get some stickers or something.


----------



## oneghost (Nov 9, 2007)

We are in the process of rebuilding the St0p Cycles web site, we will be doing steel bikes and most likely making all of them belt drive compatible but for now we are only doing the Proletariat in aluminum.

I hear you all on the graphics and we will tone them down more for all future runs, I did get a bit crazy with them I liked them but in retrospect I could have done with less.

The arch in the top tube is aesthetics and gives you a natural handle to grab the bike when carting it up and down flights of stairs plus I thought it looked cool.

The geometry is our own blend of road and mountain, we call it the Dour Decimal System Geometry named after our friend Dour who rides every day and doesn't own a car and calls himself the "king of the hipsters" but he spends as much time on his single speed 29er mountain bike as he does on his fixed gear commuter (about 30+ miles a day for that guy!). We call the bikes in the St0p Cycles line up "Aggressive Commuters" bikes that can handle a curb hop or off road stint if necessary. One of our interns rides his Prol off road as much as he rides it on road, he uses it with a chain though and that helps as the belts, as awesome as they are, wear out much faster in the dirt that you would think.

you can fit a 29x1.8 with fenders pretty easily on the bike, we have played around with all sorts of tires even a 26" x 2.5 and the big problem is the fork wasn't designed to take a huge tire but you can squeeze a 700x42 easily or a 29x2.0 without fenders, the frame can hold a big tire with easy though, we wanted to have room for tires and fenders and mud and road crap. I have mine set up as a single speed cross bike with drops and 700x38 cross tires.

We have sold quite a few of these guys, though everyone that has bought one has contacted us directly if they don't live in the northwest or close to Portland. If in Portland we just direct anyone to Joe Bike to check them out.

"....I wondered about the form too. The seat stays are wishbone style so a single stay tube, the same diameter as the top tube, butts opposite the top tube surrounding the seat tube, so to me it says stresses are shared by the BB seat tube and the joints at the head tube. Might provide resistance to cracks down the road Somebody likely did it before but I have not seen it......"

...-No one has broken any yet and hopefully no one will! as a mountain biker and designer of mountain bikes as well as a daily bike commuter in Portland I have found that bu adding MTB elements to road bikes to beef them up makes all the difference in the world.

feel free to contact us directly any time!

Cheers!

D.M.
Owner/VP of all things bad ass
One Ghost Industries, LLC
www.oneghost.com
www.oneghostindustries.blogspot.com
www.stopcycles.com
www.candycomponents.com


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

oneghost: Thanks! Found the Proletariat on Joe Bike and it looked like an excellent alternative. Add steel with belt and trail (no Mtns here) worthiness, looks like I need to start saving up. Nice handle by the way,


----------



## MilesJerko (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a Proletariat. I bought mine as a frame set and set it up as a chain drive singles peed trail bike, I hope to someday get a belt for it, and I plan on racing cross on it this fall.


----------



## MilesJerko (Apr 1, 2011)

Here it is.


----------



## Pittzer (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice, Miles. Cool looking chain you have. What's up there? I like the rotors also.

Is there any reason you didn't plumb the brake line on the down tube? It sure does look cleaner that way.


----------



## MilesJerko (Apr 1, 2011)

The chain is the Shimano track chain, all of the links are rounded so there are no sharp edges, plus it looks cool until I can afford a belt system. As far as the brakes, they are the old Sole 1, they came off of another bike and I didn't feel like taking the time to shorten the hoses, they suck and don't work very well, they will be replaced soon.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

check out the honey with belt drive http://www.honeybikes.com/bikes/specials.php


----------



## hillbilly19 (May 26, 2013)

I won one of these frames with fork in a raffle, does any one have a use for it.... $100.00

951-675-9480


----------

